# The Spur and Hyper drives?



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

I have an 18ft GT with a 35hp hyper, can I make it out on the spur or is it too shallow? Also any reports from out there?


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

From the east boat ramp (by Flying J) you will still have to walk your boat through a few parts of the outlet channel. The huge amount of rain recieved in that area yesterday may have helped a bit though. After the outlet flow, it is smooth sailing for most of the spur outside of Willard Bay dikes.
R


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

Just make sure you know where the Fed boundary is. :roll:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Stimulator said:


> Just make sure you know where the Fed boundary is. :roll:


Can't miss the signs! just stay on the south side of them


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

you should be good to go...

lots of layout boats out there now. get it in while you can!


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Last week we were heading out on the Spur as it was getting daylight. To the north of us, along the line of phrag and cattys, we could see the lights of a hunter setting up his spread. The problem is, they were *way* inside the fed boundary. I don't know how the day worked out for them, I'm sure it was spectacular hunting, but I don't know if they got busted or not. Watch for the signs, the feds love to find people straying inside their space.
R


----------



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

do you need coffins or layouts? Could I set up in my boat with the blind that is attached?


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

fyfcalls said:


> do you need coffins or layouts? Could I set up in my boat with the blind that is attached?


Coffins or Layout boats are the perfered method of hunting out there. You could setup your boat blind and try to hide it, most of the spur is just open water.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Can you paddle out there? What about from the west ramp?


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes u can paddle out. If u do from the east end just push your boat through the shallow stuff.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

But a smart "paddler" would just drive around the road that runs all the way around the Willard Bay dike from the and unload right off the levee whereever you wanted to hunt, lot shorter trip that way. :lol:


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Is the only boat ramp the one a mile or two past the Harold crane turn off?


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

bird buster said:


> Is the only boat ramp the one a mile or two past the Harold crane turn off?


No, refer to the second post in this thread.


----------



## brettb (Aug 23, 2009)

Maybe I'm blind, but I haven't seen any signs. I have been out there a couple of times in the past week.

Looking at the BRBR map and comparing it to google earth it is tough to decipher the southern boundry.

Brettb


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Brett,
Big orange pole markers. You can't miss them. Well if you do you get a lovely fine for missing them.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Last I heard it was 500 bucks to cross that little orange pole.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

It may be $500 to cross the pole line, but how much p/duck/goose. You are talking about a Federal Offense if you get caught.

I was fined $50 about 25 years ago for Parking on the wrong side of the road out on Unit 2.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Mojo1 said:


> But a smart "paddler" would just drive around the road that runs all the way around the Willard Bay dike from the and unload right off the levee whereever you wanted to hunt, lot shorter trip that way. :lol:


That's what I was thinking, too. But I thought the channel from the west side was long and phragged in?


----------



## MudInBlood (Apr 10, 2008)

So if a guy had a couple ice fishing sleds instead of a coffin blind, would that work? Also, are there many swans in the area? I am planning on hitting Harold Crane tomorrow and Friday with a friend who drew a swan tag, and may check out the spur if time permits. It sounds like if I were to launch at the west ramp (near harold crane) it would be deep enough to get a mud motor out there? Maybe a couple spots that are shallow and have to walk?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > But a smart "paddler" would just drive around the road that runs all the way around the Willard Bay dike from the and unload right off the levee whereever you wanted to hunt, lot shorter trip that way. :lol:
> ...


The channel running east from the club launch(I-15 side) used to be, but we (UAB, UMMA, UWA among other volenteers) put a big dent in that phraq patch, the channel is not too long 1/2 mile or so, but its shallow in spots from what I hear.

I hunted several times last year right off the edge of the levee from the lightpole (NE corner of HC) to the where the club launch channel dumps out, it is all pretty much open water out to the Refuge boundry.

Haven't gotten around to hunting it this year, but sooner or later I will.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

MudInBlood said:


> So if a guy had a couple ice fishing sleds instead of a coffin blind, would that work? Also, are there many swans in the area? I am planning on hitting Harold Crane tomorrow and Friday with a friend who drew a swan tag, and may check out the spur if time permits. It sounds like if I were to launch at the west ramp (near harold crane) it would be deep enough to get a mud motor out there? Maybe a couple spots that are shallow and have to walk?


for swan here you go

http://wildlife.utah.gov/waterfowl/swan/swansurvey.php


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

MudInBlood said:


> So if a guy had a couple ice fishing sleds instead of a coffin blind, would that work? Also, are there many swans in the area? I am planning on hitting Harold Crane tomorrow and Friday with a friend who drew a swan tag, and may check out the spur if time permits. It sounds like if I were to launch at the west ramp (near harold crane) it would be deep enough to get a mud motor out there? Maybe a couple spots that are shallow and have to walk?


Depends on how deep the water is where you set up, I don't know about the west launch water depths.


----------

